# The Stig



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

This is Stig at 16 weeks. Mighty big paws…. hard to tell what colour he will end up- right now, he’s going through a kind of beige phase- chest and belly are lighter. Crazy wavy coat on his back! Puppy socialization class completed- now on to puppy kindergarten classes!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Stig looks very sweet. Pretty boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Stig is cute. I thought Rukie's paws were really big but he's 22 inches and 61 pounds at 4 years old. Have fun at kindergarten!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Stig is a good looking boy.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Stig looks very sweet. Pretty boy.


“pretty” yes… but very very naughty.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Big James and little Stig


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Those are two handsome fellas.....you shouldn't have any trouble prepping meals with helpers like that lying in the middle of the kitchen floor.....


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Those are two handsome fellas.....you shouldn't have any trouble prepping meals with helpers like that lying in the middle of the kitchen floor.....


Yep- they are very good at taking care of anything that might fall…


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

sevans said:


> Yep- they are very good at taking care of anything that might fall…


I have 2 that do the same...


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

He's very similar in color to Juneau when she wa a puppy. She's now a beautiful medium golden.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

James and The Stig. James has been so helpful in teaching Stig bite inhibition (since we are convinced his Mom didn’t bother). Such a sweet, patient soul James.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

21 weeks- 44 lbs … um… no he’s not on the couch….


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

The Stig almost 7. months- where did the time go?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

sevans said:


> The Stig almost 7. months- where did the time go?
> View attachment 888031


Pretty boy!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Evidently The Stig thinks he’s a Husky…


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

The Stig Graduated from Puppy Kindergarten (he cheated).


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Stig has learned (most of the time) to adapt his rough housing to suit the abilities of our senior Golden who is not as spry as he once was. So cute to watch them play bitey face.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Almost 10 months- such a handsome face! Still growing…


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Seems like no one mentioned to you that his adult coat color will be the color of his ears.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

rhondas said:


> Seems like no one mentioned to you that his adult coat color will be the color of his ears.


Oh, he’s not our first Golden Boy we knew about the ears- funny thing, his ears lightened up a great deal, they were quite red when he was little- peculiar! Cheers


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

The Stig - almost 11 months- where did the time go? He is actually taller than James now- though certainly not as filled out.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

11 months- almost not a puppy anymore… where does the time go?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

sevans said:


> 11 months- almost not a puppy anymore… where does the time go?
> View attachment 892481



The first year goes by so fast, Stig is a good- looking boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's very handsome. It is mind boggling how fast the years go by.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The first year goes by so fast, Stig is a good- looking boy.


Thanks- so hard to belive what a short time ago, he was just a tiny fluffer. Thank you for your kind words- he certainly has a “big boy” head now!


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

cwag said:


> He's very handsome. It is mind boggling how fast the years go by.


Thank you- he currently has a giant head- body is catching up!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Stig is a good looking boy for sure.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Stig is a good looking boy for sure.


Thank you- he’ is quite a character- very different than our senior boy (who put up with far too much nonsense!).


----------

